# Video: Bas Rutten on How to Win a Bar Fight



## tellner (Dec 24, 2008)

[yt]9fWfxrPQG5U[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2008)

You just have to love him, he just want to hurt everybody.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 24, 2008)

Since when do they allow chairs and pianos in the Octagon?


----------



## elder999 (Dec 24, 2008)

DarkPhoenix said:


> Since when do they allow chairs and pianos in the Octagon?


 

Guess why it's called "how to win a *bar* fight? 

(room does seem to have a somewhat octagonal shape, though...:lfao


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 24, 2008)

:rofl: Thanks for a good belly laugh. Some good ideas also, and the guy's form is pristine...seems like he may have practiced those boxing punches, knees and elbows a time or two


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 24, 2008)

A lot of that looked like stuff we do in Krav.

LOL that guy's a character! "You're talking, something's gonna go wrong, you're going to wanna choke him out".


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 24, 2008)

I love watching him, I have this on DVD.


----------



## ares (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't think he's showing us how he truly feels.. gotta love that guy.


----------



## tellner (Dec 24, 2008)

My only concern is that self defense also includes going home and sleeping in your own house at the end of the day. There's a couple moments where he screws the pooch on that one....

"He's trying to kill me, so I need to return the favor."
"He's talking about my wife ... I break his leg."
"I don't believe in an eye for an eye. I believe in two eyes for an eye."

Just remember, if you get in a fight and say stuff like that to friends, witnesses or the police you will go to jail and get to be *someone else's* wife. Even if your name is Bas Rutten.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thats the sort of thing we do for self defence so people can't say that MMA fighters can't 'street fight lol! He's not bound by the rules here! Lot's of good things there, it doesn't show what he does with ashtrays and salt cellars on this excerpt though, he's a great believer in using whatever is lying around to hand, as Krav Maga does.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 24, 2008)

Long time ago this happend to me.

The TKD place I worked out at was right beside a disco. After workouts we would go over for a brew. The manager, Big Mike, was one of the students and he was BIG.

Well one night some local punks came in. Skinny arms, leather jackets, t-shirts, tank tops... well one of the rules of the disco is no tank tops. One of the toughs had a tank top on under the jacket. He took the jacket off.

Well 'Big Mike', the manager, went over and politely told them to please put the jackets back on as there were rules against tank-tops.

Well the punks at first complied, but later took them off again. Mike went back and told them sternly to put it back on or leave.

Well they got up and went into the lobby to discuss this. So my friend and I decided to backup Big Mike. All three of us went into the lobby, with our arms folded, and staired right at them.

So they left, giving us the 'finger'.

Thirty or so minutes later it was time for us to go home. I kind of wondered about if they were waiting outside with a gun or two. So I asked the bar tender if there was a back door and could we use it.

So we left through the back door and at the corner gave the parking lot a good look over before going to our cars (this was before CCW in Texas, and even then, no guns in bars as it's a big felony.)

So the moral is, went Bas Rutten tells you how to win a bar fight, remember you may have just started a war that will go well outside the bar, maybe even to your home and family. The more mean and nasty you are, might that very well come back to you.

Deaf


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 25, 2008)

Any sensible person will take Bas' comments with a pinch of salt and wouldn't start fights anyway unless totally necessary. The idiots who watch it are the idiots who start fights anyway without his help.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 25, 2008)

Chill out folks, I found it comical LOL.  The moves will work that that's the point I guess.

Glad I don't drink anymore or attend Bars/Clubs.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 25, 2008)

Guardian said:


> Chill out folks, I found it comical LOL. The moves will work that that's the point I guess.
> 
> Glad I don't drink anymore or attend Bars/Clubs.


 
chill out? who's not chilled?

the video I'm sure is meant to be tongue in cheek.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 25, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> chill out? who's not chilled?
> 
> the video I'm sure is meant to be tongue in cheek.


 
My apologies Tez if I mistook your comments below, it just didn't seem like you took it as tongue and cheek and insulted anyone who watches it.  My apologies again if that is not the way you meant this.  


* The idiots who watch it are the idiots who start fights anyway without his help. *


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 25, 2008)

Guardian said:


> My apologies Tez if I mistook your comments below, it just didn't seem like you took it as tongue and cheek and insulted anyone who watches it. My apologies again if that is not the way you meant this.
> 
> 
> *The idiots who watch it are the idiots who start fights anyway without his help. *


 
You should have read my posts where I said I loved the video and train like this!. I mean the idiots who start fights are idiots lol!


----------



## Guardian (Dec 25, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> You should have read my posts where I said I loved the video and train like this!. I mean the idiots who start fights are idiots lol!


 
Amen to that Tez, that's how I was and do train.  I concur with your last sentence wholeheartedly


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 26, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I love watching him, I have this on DVD.



Yeah, I do too.....Bas Rutten is a top notch instructor, knows his stuff in MMA AND Self-defense.

I've got the DVD that was taken from, his Big DVD's of Combat, and his two Big Books of Combat.......I recommend them all!


Incidentally, as many folks know, Bas worked bouncer and security jobs before making it big in MMA.....and it shows!


----------



## geezer (Dec 27, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Incidentally, as many folks know, Bas worked bouncer and security jobs before making it big in MMA.....and it shows!



Sure does... which also means he must know when to stop and not totally go off (thank God!). I found the whole thing really entertaining.

BTW you'd have to be pretty stupid to pick a fight with someone who looked like Bas. What's scarey is that there are people out there with similar ability who are not so obviously dangerous. Understanding that has really helped me watch my mouth in public!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 27, 2008)

geezer said:


> Sure does... which also means he must know when to stop and not totally go off (thank God!). I found the whole thing really entertaining.
> 
> BTW you'd have to be pretty stupid to pick a fight with someone who looked like Bas. What's scarey is that there are people out there with similar ability who are not so obviously dangerous. Understanding that has really helped me watch my mouth in public!


 Yeah, no kidding!


----------

